# ~I have a third boob!~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Bella can LIVE on my chest if I let her. It is her favorite spot. I had a hoodie on
today and the little monkey that she is crawled into my hoodie, I did not think
much of it and continued reading on my laptop. Hubby saw and said it looks like 
I have three boobs! The middle one looked a little lumpy though, haha. :lol: Oh
man I laughed so hard. She's such a silly girl, she has a nice pink & leopard cozy
bed, yet she rather nap on my chest, right under my chin.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL that is hilarious!!! I bet you & your husband got a kick out of that comment! Bella is so adorable. Is she still getting along well with the rest of the pack? She sure looks like she is! How big is she?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

proudpeyotemama said:


> LOL that is hilarious!!! I bet you & your husband got a kick out of that comment! Bella is so adorable. Is she still getting along well with the rest of the pack? She sure looks like she is! How big is she?



Aly, she is getting along nicely. My guys are used to having rescues of all sizes 
and ages here, they've been trained on how to behave when a new one arrives, 
they are gentle and respectful, never mean or jealous. They all adore Bella, I'm
lucky. Chanel is Bella's new bff though, the two of them are almost inseparable.
It's helping Bella come out of her shell. My dogs set a good example for her, it
is helping me with training. She is a year and a half or so, yet her training is at
zero, we are starting it all from scratch, even the potty training. She was just
under 2 lbs when she arrived here. Now she is 2.4 lbs. She does not need to 
put on much more weight, the ribs are almost covered. I think her perfect
weight would be at 2.7 lbs.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That is so funny! I bet it looked cute Cricket does that sometimes too still. Not as much as she did though.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Girls, how big(or should I say "how small") are Ote and Cricket? They look around Bella's size.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey loves it in my sweatshirt!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Missygal said:


> Bailey loves it in my sweatshirt!



Haha Missy, I'm glad I'm not alone! 

I think hubby was just jealous.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

That's so cute. We carry ours around tucked into our dressing gowns with the sash done up really tight so they don't fall out!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

That is so cute, lol! My little girl loves that spot on me as well! Very funny!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OzChi said:


> That's so cute. We carry ours around tucked into our dressing gowns with the sash done up really tight so they don't fall out!



Those Chis always find a way to be close to our hearts, don't they?!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jennin24 said:


> That is so cute, lol! My little girl loves that spot on me as well! Very funny!



Hey Jennifer!

I love your avatar.  How is your little one doing adjusting to her new home and family?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Silly Bella! Toby and Rocky both love sleeping on my moms boobs. She is a DD so it's like having built in warm pillows. LOL


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha I had no idea what to expect when I saw the title of this thread. I'm glad you don't actually have a third boob. You would have to get custom bras!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Silly Bella! Toby and Rocky both love sleeping on my moms boobs. She is a DD so it's like having built in warm pillows. LOL



Hahaha, well mine are more like those smaller head cushions you get on the plane...comfy, but not quite pillows, lol, but I guess for tiny Bella it does the trick. :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha I had no idea what to expect when I saw the title of this thread. I'm glad you don't actually have a third boob. You would have to get custom bras!



Krystal OMG I just laughed so hard I woke up the whole building I'm sure! :lol: 

ah haha!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Girls, how big(or should I say "how small") are Ote and Cricket? They look around Bella's size.


Cricket weighs 4.2lbs. Ideal weight. She was under 3 when we got her. Just like your little Bella.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Cricket weighs 4.2lbs. Ideal weight. She was under 3 when we got her. Just like your little Bella.



Ah ok! For some reason I thought she was even smaller.

Bella was too tiny when she arrived, under 2 lbs. Her ideal weight should be around 2.7 imo.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

She is such a little thing then. Cricket is short but compact.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh yes she's super tiny. It's interesting to see her next to Chanel, who is a lean
8 lbs. Just the size difference between their paws is unreal. Hard to believe they
are both Chis. They do play really nicely together though, Chanel is so gentle
with Bella compared to the way she plays with my boys. The boys are gentle with
Bella too, it's like everyone knows to be extra careful with the little one, it's sweet.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Take a look at the size difference between the girls...


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes she is lean skinny thing. Cricket isn't like that at all. Chanel probably treats her like she is her baby. lol Very cute.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Bella can LIVE on my chest if I let her. It is her favorite spot. I had a hoodie on
> today and the little monkey that she is crawled into my hoodie, I did not think
> much of it and continued reading on my laptop. Hubby saw and said it looks like
> I have three boobs! The middle one looked a little lumpy though, haha. :lol: Oh
> ...


I bet some people would pay to see that if you truly had 3 boobs!! 
It is summer here so I can't fathom wearing a hoodie, but I hope that when winter rolls around I "grow an extra one" too with my little one. Such a cozy little Bella!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Take a look at the size difference between the girls...


lol, thats funny your hubby said it looked like you had a third boob,and very sweet how she likes to sleep on your chest. 
i like these pics, the sorbet hoodie looks pretty and comfy on Bella


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Bella is so cute. Mylo does the exact same thing. He crawls up there himself and sleeps on my chest. He even does it when I'm _trying to put my make up on!_


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thats to sweet,She loves her mommy!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL! That's too cute. She loves you so much. 

And wow, it still amazes me how tiny she is next to Chanel. Her weight is about Gemma's size right now and she's only just about 5 months. I can't imagine a full-grown dog so tiny!!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I call Finn Cleopatra or Princess because he likes to be in my lap, in my arms . . .


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I keep a third boob in the winter when I have my robe on. Lulu will paw at the front of it, and that means, "Open it up and let me in!" Sometimes she will sratch at the front of my T-shirt and I have to tell her, "NO, that is just going too far!" Hahaha


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Bella can LIVE on my chest if I let her. It is her favorite spot. I had a hoodie on
> today and the little monkey that she is crawled into my hoodie, I did not think
> much of it and continued reading on my laptop. Hubby saw and said it looks like
> I have three boobs! The middle one looked a little lumpy though, haha. :lol: Oh
> ...


Odie has always laid or sat on my chest....hubby says them must be soft pillows you got there...lol

In winter I like it just a bit cool in here ( the dreaded hot flashes ) and he climbs in my sweater and sleeps if I let him.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Too cute! Sonny would be too if I let him. He always wants to be on you or in your arms


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Yes she is lean skinny thing. Cricket isn't like that at all. Chanel probably treats her like she is her baby. lol Very cute.


Bella is actually older than Chanel, so if anything Chanel is the baby, lol. 





Kalisee said:


> I bet some people would pay to see that if you truly had 3 boobs!!
> It is summer here so I can't fathom wearing a hoodie, but I hope that when winter rolls around I "grow an extra one" too with my little one. Such a cozy little Bella!!


I bet they'd pay to see just the two! :foxes251: bahahaha! :lol:

It's summer here too, but we've been having SUCH hot weather, that 
hubby has the AC on most of the day, and for me it's chilly, so I've got
my hoodie and warm slippers on, lol. 

Funny, I never thought I'd complain about air conditioning, I suffered 
through 26 years of hot summers without it...always wanted one, now
that I have one I'm covering up, and wishing for warmth, lol.






elaina said:


> lol, thats funny your hubby said it looked like you had a third boob,and very sweet how she likes to sleep on your chest.
> i like these pics, the sorbet hoodie looks pretty and comfy on Bella


Elaine, for some reason even though the clothes I bought from you are all
the same xxs size, this hoodie is made much smaller than the rest. But I
think it still fits Bella well, it's not as roomy as the other things, she seems
to not mind it one bit, she's been wearing the hoodie since the AC is too chilly
for her as well...like mother like daughter, lol. :toothy9:






Buildthemskywards said:


> Bella is so cute. Mylo does the exact same thing. He crawls up there himself and sleeps on my chest. He even does it when I'm _trying to put my make up on!_


_


Aww Mylo loves his mommy! He's such a cutie pie. I'd love to see more pictures of him. He's gorgeous.:love2:_


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

missydawn said:


> Thats to sweet,She loves her mommy!


I hope she does, I know I love her so so much already, just thinking about 
it makes my eyes all teary, I'm so glad she found us. 





LittleGemma said:


> LOL! That's too cute. She loves you so much.
> 
> And wow, it still amazes me how tiny she is next to Chanel. Her weight is about Gemma's size right now and she's only just about 5 months. I can't imagine a full-grown dog so tiny!!!


Wow really? From pictures Gemma look much more sturdy and compact, Bella
is so scrawny. Her legs look like toothpicks, lol. I think your little girl will be just 
the perfect size, not too tiny and not too big....just right. She's perfection
itself your Gemma.  She really is.






Finn said:


> I call Finn Cleopatra or Princess because he likes to be in my lap, in my arms . . .


Haha, Cleopatra, that's funny. Finn is such a diva isn't he?!  I love the guy,
he's so lucky you adopted him, you two were meant to be together. I can tell
how much you love him from your posts. I remember that picture you posted
of him when he just arrived, he was so scrawny, now he's a king, living the
life. I'm so happy for him.





lulu'smom said:


> I keep a third boob in the winter when I have my robe on. Lulu will paw at the front of it, and that means, "Open it up and let me in!" Sometimes she will sratch at the front of my T-shirt and I have to tell her, "NO, that is just going too far!" Hahaha


Hahaha, those Chis sure are demanding at times. It's funny. Rocky paws at
hubby when he wants a belly rub, he's got him well trained! 





just cindy said:


> Odie has always laid or sat on my chest....hubby says them must be soft pillows you got there...lol
> 
> In winter I like it just a bit cool in here ( the dreaded hot flashes ) and he climbs in my sweater and sleeps if I let him.


Haha, your hubby is funny, looks like both of ours are comedians. 

It's fun to read how many Chis do this, they really are companion dogs,
want to be as close as possible to their people. I'm not letting Bella lie
on me too often though, I want her to be an independent girl, but she
is so afraid of the world she just wants to hide out on my chest.







Huly said:


> Too cute! Sonny would be too if I let him. He always wants to be on you or in your arms


Aww Sonny is a mama's boy? Or is he just generally super affectionate?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Wow really? From pictures Gemma look much more sturdy and compact, Bella
> is so scrawny. Her legs look like toothpicks, lol. I think your little girl will be just
> the perfect size, not too tiny and not too big....just right. She's perfection
> itself your Gemma.  She really is.


Yeah, Gemma is 2.6lbs right now and on Monday she will be 5 months. Bella is definitely more "scrawny" as you put it. Gemma has a bit more growing to do. I bet she will grow to be around 3.75lbs-4lbs. Karen told me she had similar weight as Ruby and Hope at that age, and they are 3.8lb and 4lbs. 

Thank you for the sweet compliment! I think she is perfect of course because she's my baby, but it really warms my heart when others think so, too.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Remember I told you to not worry that it's taking you so long to find the right
Chi? I knew it would all be worth it once you found her. Look at how much your
life changed since she arrived, how much happier you are. She's a little angel.
I'm glad that you are sticking around the forum and sharing her with us.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aww Mylo loves his mommy! He's such a cutie pie. I'd love to see more pictures of him. He's gorgeous.:love2:[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I need to get on the laptop and upload some more. I have them all on my phone and hardly ever go on the laptop. Bella is gorgeous. She's one of my favourites on here.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Melissa, thank you. I'm quite fond of her too. You know I only 
met her 3 weeks ago. She stole my heart the second I saw her. :love2:


Can't wait for more pics from you!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!!!! See I ventured out here LOL!!! Love it....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LostLakeLua said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!! See I ventured out here LOL!!! Love it....




Hahaha, were you hoping for pictures? :lol:


----------

